# beach model (NSFW)



## raider (Feb 9, 2009)

posting this here for more exposure:

see gallery here 

thanks for browsing


----------



## jv17 (Feb 10, 2009)

nice photos love it..


----------



## raider (Feb 11, 2009)

thank you


----------



## keybq (Feb 11, 2009)

very nice set


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 11, 2009)

Pretty good set.  The one thing that jumps out at me, for critique, is that I'd like to see her eyes brighter.  The harsh sunlight has left her eyes in shadow and there is no catch light.  A little fill light can go a long way.


----------



## Wyjid (Feb 11, 2009)

i agree with the eyes. also, im not sure the selective colour on the jeans adds anything, if anything it actually takes away from her. id also like to see the 8th one (wet hair, hand on forehead) without the cut out look) the posture in the two where she's standing contrapasto is cool though, i like the look. fun shoot.


----------



## THORHAMMER (Feb 11, 2009)

in a lot of these theres waay too much blowouts in her face. its ok in the other parts, but the face should never be blown in my opinion. Use a reflector or even fill flash bounce off a reflector for a soft light onto the other side of her face. I only noticed it in a few, not all, and I do like some of them !!


----------



## Prophet (Feb 11, 2009)

In the shirtless one where she's covering her breasts, what do you think of using some soft focus?

-JD-


----------



## RichardA (Feb 11, 2009)

I like the set......she is a natural in front of the camera.


----------



## raider (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks everyone - agreed - (I was on a trip with not much equipment).  I actually did a soft focus on another one of that shot - so great idea!  Yep, she's great - experienced model.  Thanks again for the feedback!


----------

